# Rule 33-7



## User101 (May 1, 2018)

There was 5 guys on Saturday and 6 on Sunday who were DQ'd for rule 33-7 :mmm: I had no idea what it was til I looked it up but still don't know what their crime was, anyone care to have a guess ?? 

[h=2]33-7 Disqualification Penalty; Committee Discretion[/h][FONT=&quot]A penalty of disqualification may in exceptional individual cases be waived, modified or imposed if the Committee
​ considers such action warranted.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Any penalty less than disqualification must not be waived or modified.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If a Committee
​ considers that a player is guilty of a serious breach of etiquette, it may impose a penalty of disqualification under this Rule.[/FONT]


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 2, 2018)

You could speculate until the cows come home
A possibility is walking off before the round was completed. (Slow play)

Answers on a postcard


----------



## drdel (May 2, 2018)

You could always ask the Club committee.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 2, 2018)

If it's 2 or 3 players I would usually guess it's around a failure to deal appropriately with a FC whose recorded a wrong score or broken the rules (usually followed by an overheard bar room discussion about it afterwards that means something has to be done...)
5 one day, followed by 6 the next suggests that someonenhas used it as a catch all rather than looking up the relevant rule for the actual offences - so that would be my guess here.

Look forward to hearing what it was


----------



## drewster (May 2, 2018)

Just being nosey but would love to find out what the indiscretion was here . 11 in two days !!!!


----------



## bobmac (May 2, 2018)

Walking off in a comp/undue delay due to heavy rain?


----------



## User101 (May 2, 2018)

There was a memo sent out the other week about competition rules and returning cards. If members failed to return more than one card they would then be subject to a two week ban from competitions, I wonder if it's related to that.


----------



## CliveW (May 2, 2018)

They were probably talking on the tee whilst others were taking their shots.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2018)

Possibly playing in the wrong format , playing a 4 ball or 5 ball when the comp stipulates 3 balls only.  I've seen a few DQd for that at mine, scores still count for H/C purposes .


----------



## HampshireHog (May 2, 2018)

Lifting and cleaning after winter rules has finished?


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Possibly playing in the wrong format , playing a 4 ball or 5 ball when the comp stipulates 3 balls only.  I've seen a few DQd for that at mine, scores still count for H/C purposes .
		
Click to expand...

. Edit , also playing from the wrong tees.


----------



## Old Skier (May 2, 2018)

HampshireHog said:



			Lifting and cleaning after winter rules has finished?
		
Click to expand...

Still on in Devon if/when required untill end of May, suspect other counties might have given the same concession.


----------



## brendy (May 2, 2018)

Playing as a 5 ball and 6 call??


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2018)

brendy said:



			Playing as a 5 ball and 6 call??
		
Click to expand...

We have been  "officially " sent out in a 6 ball , when a pair didn't turn up for a 4bbb invitation comp. An absolute nightmare and never ever again.


----------



## User101 (May 3, 2018)

Here is the reply I got from the match secretary, it is as I thought for those who haven't recorded their scores in the terminal on more than one occasion.




[FONT=wf_segoe-ui_normal]Yes, it's the rule code we're using to identify those players who haven't posted their cards in the box and not entered an NR into the PSI terminal. We previously used rule 6-6(b) but this rule has 2 sub-sections; "Card not signed by player or marker" and "undue delay in returning scorecard".  The description of Rule 33-7 is "Disqualification imposed by committee" so we've decided to use this one to uniquely identify those players who haven't posted their cards in the box and haven't entered their scores in the PSI terminal. [/FONT]

Click to expand...


----------



## duncan mackie (May 3, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Here is the reply I got from the match secretary, it is as I thought for those who haven't recorded their scores in the terminal on more than one occasion.
		
Click to expand...

There's a good reason for the 2 subsections - the first remain Q scores for handicap and the second don't...however, I'm sure the committee will be ensuring the correct handicap adjustements will follow from their approach.


----------



## jim8flog (May 3, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Still on in Devon if/when required untill end of May, suspect other counties might have given the same concession.
		
Click to expand...

 England Golf have allowed this for all courses at their own discretion.


----------



## jim8flog (May 3, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Here is the reply I got from the match secretary, it is as I thought for those who haven't recorded their scores in the terminal on more than one occasion.
		
Click to expand...

Your manager should be aware of the following Decision

[h=2]6-6b/8[/h]   [h=4]Requirement That Score Be Entered into Computer[/h]   Q.May a Committee, as a condition of competition, provide that a competitor must enter his score into a computer?

A.No. Such a condition would modify Rule 6-6b.

However, while it is not permissible to penalize a player under the Rules of Golf for failing to enter his score into a computer, a Committee may, in order to assist in the administration of the competition, introduce a "club regulation" to this effect and provide disciplinary sanctions (e.g., ineligibility to play in the next club competition(s)) for failure to act in accordance with the regulation


----------



## User101 (May 3, 2018)

It's something to do with the competition rules, fail to return your card etc on more that one occasion incurs a two week ban from entering competitions, I obviously don't know the exact story but along those lines....


----------



## jim8flog (May 4, 2018)

Cabby said:



			It's something to do with the competition rules, fail to return your card etc on more that one occasion incurs a two week ban from entering competitions, I obviously don't know the exact story but along those lines....
		
Click to expand...

You can set up Disciplinary Procedures as said in the rules but you cannot DQ them.

Our procedure is 1st time remind, 2nd time remind again and warn if it happens a 3rd time we suspend their handicap for 4 weeks which means that they cannot play in any completion at any club during the period of suspension.

We tried a one competition ban but it did not have the required effect.


----------



## User101 (May 4, 2018)

It may have been they were DQ'd from the competition before entering as they had already gone over the "more than one" card not returned, I'm guessing at that btw.


----------

